# 12VDC Fogger???



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone know of a 12VDC Smoke machine or fogger?

Was thinking of bringing "Uncle Urnie" (in the back of my hearse) to life.

Idea is - many years ago I had a "Ghost" set-up which used a smoke screen (smoke as screen) display - had a projector project a face picture onto smoke from a fogger - the FX was really erie (and cool).

Now if I can get smoke to come out of the Urn in the back of my coach, and put a small projected head on it.... YAHOO!!! UNCLE URNIE LIVES !!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never seen one. Would dry ice make a plan "B" for this.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> I have never seen one. Would dry ice make a plan "B" for this.


2 major problems...

1) Control - Need a "sheet" of smoke for things to work well - My home ghost had a vaccuum hose hooked to the end of the fogger with a "curtian cleaning attachment" (small, flat, wide attachment for chairs, couches, etc) which gave me a flat 'sheet' of smoke, the face was projected just above the attachment where the smoke came out. (the flater the smoke, the better)
Also cannot turn on / off dry ice - it goes untill gone.

2) Dry ice doesn't simulate fog... IT IS FOG!!! - Used it once in the ice bucket in my Limo for effect... looked great as the fog rolled across the floor and out the door when opened, BUT the whole interior... wood, electronics, everything got SOAKED from condensation. Was lucky I didn't warp or blow up anything.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Well I don't know about a 12v fogger, but you could use a 500 watt continuous power, Power Inverter and a 120v 400 watt fogger, the inverter will run you about $40.00 and you will have to wire it up to the 12v main bus.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry Rip, it was the first thing off the top of my head and in hind sight I am sure you thought of it already. Looks like DM's idea is closer to the mark.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, buy a power inverter, thats what I use to play my PS2 in the car. 

When you go to buy one, Look for the rated output, not the MAX wattage output.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks all, kinda what I was thinking I'd have to do. Not a big problem with all the room I have under the bed floor, just was hoping I didn't need to go through all the stuff with an inverter (never messed with one before and kinda scared to try - have no idea).

That's OK BD - if I didn't already try it in my limo, (and know what would happen), It would have been a good thought.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

I use inverters all the time for work. My suggestion is to buy the biggest one you can afford.


----------

